
The virtual DOM is slow. Meet the memoized DOM - maaaats
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/the-virtual-dom-is-slow-meet-the-memoized-dom-bb19f546cc52
======
scotty79
> During compilation we split creation and updates into separate branches.

That's what you do when you use d3.

I'm amazed that nobody turned d3 into general purpose webapp rendering
framework.

------
beaconstudios
I would think the fastest option would be to have components generate their
own HTML DOM representation (and append their child components into that
tree), and memoize the components against their source data. I suppose the
hardest part would be converting the source data into a cache key in a
performant way.

------
heldrida
I'm typing on my phone but if this works well, its the most promising web
development platform since previous X (is that React?!). You're a genius! Any
examples of how you organise your code, testing etc?

------
js4ever
Benchmark seems impressive I will give it a try!

~~~
somebee
Please do! As I mention in the article, it's probably going to be a bumpy (but
exciting) ride. We need to improve the documentation. The performance benefits
are the real deal though :)

------
dsego
How does it compare to Svelte?

